# CAFE CURTAIN WALLS



## squidney (May 4, 2020)

SAHARAH IN TOWN SELLING CAFE CURTAIN WALLS. LOOKING FOR 5 NMT ENTRY. Its alot cheaper than what people are selling for, and im saving up for villager hunting!
Filbert is free to pick up too (hes in boxes) also use my shops and buy as many saharah products as you wish! Only use the airport to leave and be respectful!


----------



## Haileykitten (May 4, 2020)

Love to come but out of nmt trying to get Judy


----------



## sorachu (May 4, 2020)

Hi! Can I come by?


----------



## squidney (May 4, 2020)

Haileykitten said:


> Love to come but out of nmt trying to get Judy


I mean im collecting items for a biology center by my beach if you wanna help with that!


----------



## Haileykitten (May 4, 2020)

What do you need I have a chemistry set?? X


----------



## CherryBlossom20x (May 4, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## squidney (May 4, 2020)

Haileykitten said:


> What do you need I have a chemistry set?? X


I have it! looking for 3 microscopes and bug/fish models! and iron shelf units!


----------



## Haileykitten (May 4, 2020)

I can craft an iron shelf?


----------



## Kiara12 (May 4, 2020)

squidney said:


> SAHARAH IN TOWN SELLING CAFE CURTAIN WALLS. LOOKING FOR 5 NMT ENTRY. Its alot cheaper than what people are selling for, and im saving up for villager hunting!
> Filbert is free to pick up too (hes in boxes) also use my shops and buy as many saharah products as you! Only use the airport to leave and be respectful!


isn't the wallpaper and flooring different per person for saharah?


----------



## squidney (May 4, 2020)

Kiara12 said:


> isn't the wallpaper and flooring different per person for saharah?


no! I just tried it with someone and they got it too! The random wallpaper /flooring should be received when u use her tickets~


----------



## Kiara12 (May 4, 2020)

squidney said:


> no! I just tried it with someone and they got it too! The random wallpaper /flooring should be received when u use her tickets~


oh I didn't know that thank you for clarifying!


----------



## ayla<3 (May 4, 2020)

can i come pls c:


----------



## squidney (May 4, 2020)

Haileykitten said:


> I can craft an iron shelf?


im looking for a bit more than that ;;-;

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



Kiara12 said:


> oh I didn't know that thank you for clarifying!


no problem ^.^

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



ayla<3 said:


> can i come pls c:


dming code!


----------



## Haileykitten (May 4, 2020)

Ok thanks anyway


----------



## Cat_fish (May 4, 2020)

Do you have any need for a black microscope, lab-experiments set or a paper kite butterfly model? I can still pop some NMT onto that, but they’re extras I have c:


----------



## windfall (May 4, 2020)

I’m interested  can bring the nmt!


----------



## squidney (May 4, 2020)

Cat_fish said:


> Do you have any need for a black microscope, lab-experiments set or a paper kite butterfly model? I can still pop some NMT onto that, but they’re extras I have c:


i can do the black microscope & paper kite butterfly model!


----------



## chocosongee (May 4, 2020)

Hi! would love to get the wallpaper! do you know if she gives the same wallpaper if you buy it for bells?


----------



## squidney (May 4, 2020)

chocosongee said:


> Hi! would love to get the wallpaper! do you know if she gives the same wallpaper if you buy it for bells?


yea! you just talk to her and ask for the wall paper! but feel free to use all of my shops and buy as much as u want!

edit* I have had a couple people over and they all got it =)


----------



## chocosongee (May 4, 2020)

squidney said:


> yea! you just talk to her and ask for the wall paper! but feel free to use all of my shops and buy as much as u want!
> 
> edit* I have had a couple people over and they all got it =)


great! will be waiting for a pm !


----------



## squidney (May 4, 2020)

chocosongee said:


> great! will be waiting for a pm !


ill send it rn but pls wait ~ 10 mins to come ot keep traffic low <3


----------



## Leeloo55 (May 4, 2020)

Hi there! I know there will be a wait, but could I come over too?


----------



## squidney (May 4, 2020)

Leeloo55 said:


> Hi there! I know there will be a wait, but could I come over too?


yes of course! ill send a pm but pls wait around 10 mins!


----------



## Rifry (May 4, 2020)

I would love to come by!


----------



## squidney (May 4, 2020)

pls no replies for now! I have to go grocery shopping and i'll open it up again when I come home <3


----------



## thisistiff (May 4, 2020)

I'm also interested! Can bring the nmt


----------



## oslocrossing (May 4, 2020)

Hi I would love to come!


----------



## Sunsena (May 4, 2020)

May I come as well? Edit: Oops! I apologize, I didn't see your most recent post. Ignore me~


----------



## edrinaline (May 4, 2020)

hello! i’d like to come whenever you’re available again!


----------



## Kelsey (May 4, 2020)

Me please!! 
Ahh sorry, just saw your post. Thanks so much anyways! <3


----------



## PeachyLuxe (May 4, 2020)

Hi 
would like to stop by if still available c:


----------



## squidney (May 4, 2020)

Saharah is still here! Opening gates!


----------



## Applebunny (May 4, 2020)

Interested!


----------



## CrankyCupcake (May 4, 2020)

Hi! I would like to come and buy from Saharah, if it's still possible. I have 5 NMTs ready.


Have managed to buy it from another island. TY!


----------



## suzume (May 5, 2020)

Hello! If she's still there, I would love to drop by!


----------



## ForgottenT (May 5, 2020)

Can I come by later today? I'll pay of course.


----------



## Cranium (May 5, 2020)

Is this still open? If so i'd love to come by!


----------

